# Anybody else noticing the spawn rate for white and gold butterflies has gone up?



## Imaginetheday (Jan 19, 2018)

I found an article that seems to say the more rotations of white dahlias you do, the higher the spawn rate. The capture rate is still bad, but I am getting more butterflies now. My last round, I planted 15 white dahlias, spawned 10 butterflies (5 white and 5 gold) and captured 2 or 3. Not great, but better!

Edit: I'm not going to link to the article because it gave me a pop-up that was a bit difficult to get rid of.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 19, 2018)

That's good news, I am on my third set of dahlias so hopefully when I go on I will be able to catch more.


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 19, 2018)

Not sure this isnt just an RNG luck thing. The first two days I was doing pretty well, though I do remember one crop only spawning 2/20. Today Im struggling to spawn and catch anything. Ive caught 3 winter butterflies and thats it. I cant even catch the diamond and topaze ones people keep dumping on me.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 19, 2018)

I had a couple of lucky red diamond catches over the last couple of days ... but it just took me until now to finish the topaz task, and I gave up and paid Lloyd for the very last topaz! I was just given five winter butterflies and was 0 for 5. It weighs on me that I don’t always have butterflies to give back. I haven’t had many spawn but I haven’t been planting many white dahlias so that’s down to me. I’m getting mine mainly as gifts. If the spawn rate is higher is the capture rate going up too? I thought it was going up earlier this evening when I captured at least one in each bunch but just then I was back to zero from five! Maybe it’s luck or cyclic?


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 19, 2018)

The last two rounds, I've planted 16 white dahlias, gotten 10 or 11 spawned, and captured 2. Maybe it's RNG, but it does seem like better spawning.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Jan 19, 2018)

I kind of feel like this is true but I think we're kind of imagining it lol At the start was prob the same but everyone was just so angry they didn't notice it.


----------



## WolfyWolf (Jan 19, 2018)

I quit


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 19, 2018)

Honestly I've pretty much given up trying to get the second half furniture. I mean, I'm still planting white dahlias but I'm not as stressed about getting enough


----------



## Twisterheart (Jan 19, 2018)

Not for me. I can barely catch them. The white ones seem to be slightly easier to catch, but not by much. I only just managed to catch ten of them. I can't catch the big yellow butterflies at all. I only have two or three of them. I really like Rover's furniture, so it's a shame that it's so hard to get. I hope that Nintendo will have a similar event later on in the year so that you can get the remaining furniture you couldn't get earlier.


----------



## JCnator (Jan 19, 2018)

I didn't see any update data dropped between the start of the second week of butterfly hunting and today. The spawn rate for the winter butterfly duo pretty much remains unchanged.

Although a higher spawn rate does give you more chances on catching those elusive creatures, the still ridiculously low catch rate would render the buff a moot point.


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 19, 2018)

I really haven't noticed a consistent upturn. I'll have one batch with decent spawn and capture and the next will be awful. One set of friend-shared butterflies will have a 75-100% catch rate and the next wave of friend-shared butterfly catch will be 0. It's been really consistently up and down throughout for me haha.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Jan 19, 2018)

Is it just me, or has anyone else considered lucky outfits may be at play? What I wouldn't give to talk to Katrina during this event. I'm also only half joking about this. I did try to switch my clothes a few times, but nothing seemed to make a consistent change (I can't be the only one who thought this). As for my catch rates, I managed to get one really excellent wave that made me think the rates improved, but I'm back to only catching a small amount per crop since then.


----------



## J087 (Jan 20, 2018)

I doubt there has been a change this late in the event.
You are probably just having a lucky day.


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 20, 2018)

Re: my thread about it, but an update packet went out a couple of hours ago and Google Plays update notes say that changes have been made to the second half of the Rover event... No details, but the logical conclusion is the spawn and catch rates are buffed.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 20, 2018)

WolfyWolf said:


> I quit



Yeah, this is infuriating tbh.
I get they want us to spend our tokens/money but dear Lord

- - - Post Merge - - -



SierraSigma said:


> Re: my thread about it, but an update packet went out a couple of hours ago and Google Plays update notes say that changes have been made to the second half of the Rover event... No details, but the logical conclusion is the spawn and catch rates are buffed.



That was probably for the second half of the event to add in the new butterflies,
don't think there has been one since?


----------



## Urchinia (Jan 20, 2018)

I still don't understand what the huff is about. Maybe I lucked out but I used no leaf tickets and just completed the winter whites. I have only two gold winters left to get the counter... and I didn't utilize my whole garden. ?


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 20, 2018)

Urchinia said:


> I still don't understand what the huff is about. Maybe I lucked out but I used no leaf tickets and just completed the winter whites. I have only two gold winters left to get the counter... and I didn't utilize my whole garden. ?


I think you’ve been lucky. I only have eight goldens. I don’t have many plants though. So I kind of get most of mine from friends. 
Maybe you also have lucky and generous friends.


----------



## Urchinia (Jan 20, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> I think you’ve been lucky. I only have eight goldens. I don’t have many plants though. So I kind of get most of mine from friends.
> Maybe you also have lucky and generous friends.



Maybe keeping some rare pansies and tulips also helps? This entire event, I left nearly one entire plot full of my blue/purple/white etc tulip and pansies. 

I have been trading back and forth a lot with friends I've met on here too, so that has helped.

I hope everyone else can enjoy the rest of the event!


----------

